# I had a blighted ovum this weekend. Will I still get milk?



## pattyh (Sep 1, 2004)

I was around 11 weeks, and spent my Sat. passing placenta all day. I found this board just surfing around.
This is so much harder than I thought. The moms (and dads) here have really helped me understand a lot, and realize I'm not alone and my experiences are shared.
I have a question about breast milk...My breasts are kinda swollen today-day 3 "after". My ob never said anything about milk coming down. Am I getting milk? I didn't expect that-especially after only 11 weeks.
Does anyone know?
Thank you so much sharing your detailed experiences. I am not ready to type mine in, but maybe soon.
Pattyh


----------



## Isfahan (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Patty
I haven't heard of milk coming in during first trimester losses but the heightened breast tenderness could be due to the sudden hormone changes you are going through.

I am 'waiting' for a m/c - only spotting so far after an u/s showed the baby had died at 6 weeks (I'm 11 weeks).

I think you will get more responses if you post on the current pregnancy loss board rather than this ARCHIVE (of old posts).

I am sorry for your loss and glad you have found some support from this community...

Shannon


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

You wont get milk since you were only 11wks along HUGS


----------



## oybaby (Dec 29, 2005)

I opted to wait for the D&C to let my body take care of things, but it never did. Instead, my placenta doubled in size and was holding on strong. In this five week window between my US and the D&C, I developed morning sickness and very sore, swollen breasts. It felt so cruel to have these pregnancy symptoms when I knew I was losing mine. I didn't have breastmilk, just sore breasts.

I am sorry for your loss. I hope you are being gentle with yourself.


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

I am so sorry for you loss!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i had a loss at 11 weeks and had milk come in (though not even close to after my full term baby). i have some crazy high/over-supply problens though, so i'm sure for me it's a hormonal imbalance of some kind.

i have never heard of this happening to anyone else that early though. just wanted to share my experience. ((hugs)) i am so sorry for your loss.


----------

